

Moves by HP, Google further marginalize the traditional PC - eokuma
http://www.usatoday.com/money/media/story/2011-09-05/Moves-by-HP-Google-further-marginalize-the-traditional-PC/50266334/1

======
brudgers
> _Google Chairman Eric Schmidt put it bluntly last week at a cloud conference
> here: He said tech had exhausted the limits of the PC as a platform, and the
> future would center on mobile devices.

"The PC market has become commoditized," says Forrester Research analyst Sarah
Rotman Epps._

The automobile industry is highly commoditized, yet continues to innovate with
hybrids and electrics - not to mention the commoditization of the mobile phone
market which is conveniently ignored (and perhaps cynically ignored as well
given Google's role in commoditizing the current generation of devices).

While it is possible that one day there will be no computers in the cubicles
of the world's office parks, absent a coherent argument showing why businesses
will shift from computers to mobile devices _en masse_ , the argument seems
tenuous. Yes, the consumer space is changing and that's all Google really has
a meaningful presence in [a smattering of small businesses aside].

There is nothing surprising about HP's move, it is pretty much an attempt to
repeat IBM's act of twenty years ago.

~~~
eokuma
Yeah I concur. Not sure if it's ever possible for businesses to shift from
computers to mobile devices completely imho; only time will tell.

